
Google Play Requiring Android 9 SDK by Nov 1st 2019 - AtomicOrbital
https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-developer/answer/113469#targetsdk
======
AtomicOrbital
The vast majority of users are well below Android 9 ... this will decimate my
app's user base ... WFT?

Google needs to step up their game so phone OS updates are seemless ... can't
wait for Fuchsia (Android replacement project) to bear fruit

~~~
K0SM0S
As I understand it (and I might be wrong, I'm just beginning to learn mobile
dev) it's only for you, as a developer — i.e. you must use the latest tools,
like Apple enforces the use of the latest Xcode version. Note that for new
apps this has been effective since August 1, 2019. November 1 is for app
updates.

Your app can still target any version it wants; but this is to ensure that
you'll implement features required for API level 28 (Android 9), so that users
on a recent device can benefit from those.

Nothing more, nothing less. Thus of course we must still support Oreo and
before, otherwise we'd cut >85% of the user base...

TL;DR: title-bait, misleading, not even accurate (missing "for app _updates_
").

